# 3 sinker molds 2-Lil Mac Spin Troll 610 & 640. Palmer FLAT SNAGLESS SINKER MOLD 201



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

*3 sinker molds 2-Lil Mac Spin Troll 610 & 640. Palmer FLAT SNAGLESS SINKER MOLD 201*

I have 3 sinker molds. 2 are Lil Mac Spin molds model 610 2oz and 640 5oz. These Lil Macs can be used in line trolling and just a different regular sinker. The 3rd is a Palmer FLAT SNAGLESS SINKER MOLD 201 WT. 1/4, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4, 1 oz. $30 takes them all.

pictures...

https://m.facebook.com/matt.latzo/p...d=18&_ft_&cached_data=false&ftid=u_3a_i&mdf=1


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Offrrrrrs?


----------

